# Dog Behaviour Problems?



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

A new dog food has been launched that helps dogs with behaviour problems. It is devised by Val Strong, one of the leading behaviour specialists in the country. She is a director of COAPE and started life as a medical scientist. She has been working towards this for over twenty years.

http://www.breakthroughdog.co.uk/


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

It has been long established that the actions of hyper-active children can be affected by changes in diet. I assume this is the same thing for dogs.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It's the same for all humans/animals....feed fast rubbish which is selected by taste and advertising and you end up with poor specimens.
Could write a book but I'll shut up because I said it in one sentence!:wink2::smile2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

This particular food is not just a high quality diet, though this is very important. It has ingredients that boost the serotonin levels in the brain and so help a dog to relax. A relaxed dog will learn more. Many dogs suffer from anxieties and fears. Fear prevents learning (are you listening Cesar Milan!) Only when a dog is in a good emotional place can they learn new behaviours.
Not sure, now, if it is going to be on general release. It may only be available through a qualified behaviourist. Will try to find out. The side effects are that dogs enjoy life more. This means that unwanted behaviour that the dog enjoys more and so indulge in more often


----------

